# I have a heap of post belonging to a previous tenant.



## infinity (24 Oct 2007)

I have a heap of post belonging to a previous tenant. The existing tenants have been living in the house for a year and are only giving me this post now. There are around 50 letters !!

I don't have an address for him - as far as I know he is gone back to the Ukraine ??? The current tenants opened one of the letters by mistake - its a serious looking letter from a debt collection agency about an unpaid bill.

What do I do with all this post ? Return it to the Post Office ? Dump it ?


----------



## Caveat (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*

Repost marked "Not known at this address" ?  It's probably the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Mrs V (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*

Mark on the envelope not known at this address & put them back in the post box happened with my tentants and an post have a special area for this


----------



## infinity (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*

Most of them had a PO Box return address on them - so I have sent all of them back to the sender.

Others are in plain white envelopes - should I open them and get senders address and post them back to them ?
Another one of the letters was opened too - its a letter from a solicitor about an personal injuries claim against the ex-tenant.

I don't really want to open anymore - don't want to know too much about this guy !!

Do the post office open them and find a return address when I mark them as "NOT KNOWN AT THIS ADDRESS" ?


----------



## Caveat (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*



infinity said:


> Do the post office open them and find a return address when I mark them as "NOT KNOWN AT THIS ADDRESS" ?


 
No idea. If I were you I'd stay as uninvolved as possible - just write NKATA as above and stick them in a post box.  Don't open any mail.


----------



## xb_deai (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*

Don't open somebody elses mail! Why would you think it is ok to do this? An post will try and locate the person and will open them and send back to the sender. If the person claimed there was cash in the letters how would you prove you had not taken it? Letters are private give them back to an post


----------



## infinity (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*



xb_deai said:


> Don't open somebody elses mail! Why would you think it is ok to do this?



I didn't open them - current tenant did (by accident). I didn't know what to do with them - now I do !


----------



## Crugers (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*

You shouldn't open post addressed to others. Send it back not known at this address.

However 





xb_deai said:


> If the person claimed there was cash in the letters how would you prove you had not taken it?


 
There is the presumption of innocence... until proven guilty...

Finally, never send money by post... If it goes missing how could you prove any individual had taken it?


----------



## TreeTiger (24 Oct 2007)

*Re: Post for old Tenant*



xb_deai said:


> Don't open somebody elses mail! Why would you think it is ok to do this? An post will try and locate the person and will open them and send back to the sender. If the person claimed there was cash in the letters how would you prove you had not taken it? Letters are private give them back to an post


I know of a woman who got a letter addressed to "John Smith" at her address. As there was no "John Smith" living there, she noted "not known at this address" and popped it into a postbox.

A few days later the same letter arrived back in her letterbox.  So she wrote "John Smith is STILL not known at this address" and reposted it.

Some days later it arrived in her letterbox for the third time.  This time she wrote "To An Post: I've told you twice he doesn't live here. What is wrong with you people!!!" and posted it again.

Unbelieveably the letter arrived at her address a few days later. So at this point she opened it and very kindly brought it to the place that had incorrectly sent it to her.
I happened to be working there that day so I saw the envelope, otherwise I might have trouble believing the story!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Oct 2007)

She could have made up the bit about sending it back to _An Post _three times.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> She could have made up the bit about sending it back to _An Post _three times.



It would have been stamped/marked by An Post three times at the sorting office so it would have been easy to check.


----------



## oldtimer (25 Oct 2007)

Never open another persons post. An Post have a section at each Delivery Office which is authorised to deal with all undelivered mail. Marking letters ''not known at this address'' can cause problems. For example, a bill comes to a householder, the householder does not want to pay the bill and marks ''not known at this address'' although the person is at the address. The proper thing to do is bring the letters to your delivery postman or to your local post-office, explain the situation and they will take it from there.


----------



## pc7 (25 Oct 2007)

I've put nkata on at least 100 letters when i first moved in in July, none came back and have now fizzled out. Majority of post had a po box on back.


----------



## Crugers (25 Oct 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Never open another persons post. An Post have a section at each Delivery Office which is authorised to deal with all undelivered mail. Marking letters ''not known at this address'' can cause problems. For example, a bill comes to a householder, the householder does not want to pay the bill and marks ''not known at this address'' although the person is at the address. The proper thing to do is bring the letters to your delivery postman or to your local post-office, explain the situation and they will take it from there.


 
OK so I go to the local post office and tell them verbally ''not known at this address'' and that way I won't "...cause problems..." ?

And "..the householder who does not want to pay the bill.." won't do that? So that's that sorted too!

And the "...section at each Delivery Office which is authorised to deal with all undelivered mail..." get confused when a letter is marked ''not known at this address''...

That sound just about spot on for An Post and our Post Offices!!!


----------



## terrysgirl33 (25 Oct 2007)

We have frequently marked post as not known at this address (well, twice a month on average) and it has never come back.


----------



## BlueSpud (12 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> She could have made up the bit about sending it back to _An Post _three times.


 
Hey, it's a good story, don't question it.

I did think the ending could have been better though!


----------

